# Video Help



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Trying to figure out how to post a video off of my computer to a post. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

make a youtube account and upload it there, copy/paste the link to it here in a post is for sure the easiest way


----------

